# some serious pits by klose



## gypsyseagod (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.bbqpits.com/


----------



## johnt (Jul 5, 2007)

A 2 axle smoker...yea I'd say thats some serious smokin


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

thats the 1 i meant -sorry.


----------



## smoking canada up (Jul 6, 2007)

they have good smokers there. but i like my to 84's from http://www.pigroast.com/gallery.htm and me and my dad looked all over the usa. lol not a thing here in canada


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

yeah we all know the lang 60. but to cook 25,000 lbs of meat @ once..... now thats some serious flippage.


----------



## brennan (Jul 6, 2007)

Damn, that a whole bunch bigger than the one I saw in Las Vegas...then again that was just a grill I think.  It was still the size of a semi trailer though.


----------

